# Any consensus about wrist time for your apple watch vs rest of your collection?



## Jonathan T

i recently celebrated my 20th anniversary at my workplace and as a token of appreciation i was given some gift points to spend on a gift site. one of the gifts i could get is an Apple watch SE.

for those of you who got an apple watch, did you find yourself wearing it more and more to the point where you were not wearing your other watches (mechanical, etc).? Did you have to figure out some scheme where you could find wrist time for the rest of the collection or did the apple watch just take over?

i would wear the apple watch for exercise definitely. taking calls and messages from it might be cool at first but not a necessity. I don't have a large watch collection - 3 or 4 that i cycle through.


----------



## jkpa

I wear one on my right wrist wrist every day and swap between the actual watches for the left wrist. I use it for its fitness applications and heart monitors etc.


----------



## vmgotit

Enjoy your Apple Watch! I don’t have one and don’t plan on getting one; tell the battery charge lasts longer. Maybe some day Apple will have solar to help with battery life. Vance.


----------



## mcmikey

I got my SE at Christmas and wore it constantly until May, at which point I realised I wasn’t wearing my mechanical watches at all. I put it in my watch box and haven’t taken it out since. I need to work out some sort of rota but I do feel it is an all or nothing watch.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## BarracksSi

I wear mine practically all the time now, even working from home. I keep it on around the house so I don't have to carry my phone around or run to grab it for any reason. I don't have all possible notifications going to it, either - just emails from my VIP contacts and known phone numbers (and, thankfully, none of my friends or family bombard me with conversations via text).

It's basically taken over the same duties that my cell phone did twenty years ago (even though it can do more, like weather radar and music control), and it's not as attention-sucking as phones are today.

To specifically answer "what about the rest of my collection?", I'll say that the rest of my watches now serve two basic roles: something to wear in the morning while my AW charges; and something flashier/more-interesting/less-"connected" when I'm out for a nice evening. That's about it, though.

I wrote a bunch about it a few years ago when it was new to me, and I'd say pretty much the same these days:








Comparing my AW to the rest of my collection (pic heavy)


It's not my intention to steal DougFNJ's thunder so soon after his carefully-written thread. I've been mulling on this idea for a while, too, and had enough time tonight to take pics (while my wife stared and laughed; also possibly while DougFNJ was writing his post). Here's a shot of almost*...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Bovet_collector

I see the advantage of an Apple watch, and the ability to see messages etc quickly as opposed to looking at the phone every minute. But I wont buy one, just not my thing. I find a watch one of the only things a man can do to express himself ad his tastes.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

Jonathan T said:


> for those of you who got an apple watch, did you find yourself wearing it more and more to the point where you were not wearing your other watches (mechanical, etc).? Did you have to figure out some scheme where you could find wrist time for the rest of the collection or did the apple watch just take over?


I am not wearing my other watches since I got my AW, except when going out for a social event, or when hiking.


----------



## teckel12

Jonathan T said:


> i recently celebrated my 20th anniversary at my workplace and as a token of appreciation i was given some gift points to spend on a gift site. one of the gifts i could get is an Apple watch SE.
> 
> for those of you who got an apple watch, did you find yourself wearing it more and more to the point where you were not wearing your other watches (mechanical, etc).? Did you have to figure out some scheme where you could find wrist time for the rest of the collection or did the apple watch just take over?
> 
> i would wear the apple watch for exercise definitely. taking calls and messages from it might be cool at first but not a necessity. I don't have a large watch collection - 3 or 4 that i cycle through.


I got an Apple watch from work, which I immediately sold sealed unopened on eBay. Totally useless device as it requires a phone, which has a bigger screen and therefore easier to see and use. I don't understand how they've sold even one of these, other than to Apple fan-boys.

It's a terrible fitness watch too. Get a Garmin for fitness, 100x better.


----------



## Docrwm

First, congratulations and I hope you enjoy the Apple Watch. I got one a couple years ago. Wore it about a week. My son really enjoys it and seems to wear it regularly.


----------



## Jonathan T

Sorry for the confusion - i have not actually got the Apple watch yet  I am debating whether to choose it as the gift or something else. thanks for the feedback so far! i will sleep on it and think about it.


----------



## leadbelly2550

jkpa said:


> I wear one on my right wrist wrist every day and swap between the actual watches for the left wrist. I use it for its fitness applications and heart monitors etc.


I wear a Garmin right, analog watch left. Same idea.


----------



## oibara599

I've had apple watches since the beginning. Like any new purchase, I wore it a ton until the honeymoon was over. Now I wear the AW to bed each night. As for normal daily wear, it just slots in with the rest of my watches- basically what my attire is for the day and what I felt like picking out from the case.


----------



## mark2828

Since getting the Apple Watch it is pretty much my daily wear , I love the functionality of it even down to silly things like glancing at the weather 

I have gone down the rabbit hole of different straps I’ve purchased leather , sports loops , one that makes look like a G shock ( Spigen armour )

I love changing watch faces to match the straps

it’s nice also glancing at an email or call on my wrist rather than getting my phone out

I wear my mechanical watches for social events , eating out etc

but I actually miss my Apple Watch when im not wearing it

so depending on what you want out of it it’s definitely worth considering


----------



## mark2828

And just to add some pics to the thread this is my Apple Watch Series 6 Product Red on different straps etc


----------



## JLittle

Well, if one doesn't buy an Apple Watch, one needn't worry about getting it wrist time over real watches 🤣


----------



## neatokino

I've simply moved my Apple Watch to my right wrist, when there's a good reason to wear it. That way, I can always have a good mechanical watch on my left wrist (essentially as jewelry, which, let's face it, is all an old watch really is these days). If an occasion comes up where I only want to wear the Apple Watch, I sometimes move it to my left wrist, with an easy adjustment in the phone app.


----------



## Sauerkraut

JLittle said:


> Well, if one doesn't buy and Apple Watch, one needn't worry about getting it wrist time over real watches


Amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

I'm always amused how many people post in the Apple Watch forum how much they dislike the _idea_ of the watch and how they'll never wear one. Their loss, I guess.

Like others, I wear my Apple Watch every single day and if I'm in the mood to wear one of my mechanical watches, I move it over to my right wrist and wear the traditional watch on my left. I consider high-end watches mostly as jewelry and don't feel that the two are competing with each other at all.


----------



## neatokino

It's not the same as a mechanical watch, but it sits on the wrist and tells the time very accurately, among many other things. No reason for it not to coexist with the mechanical watches. Technology and engineering brought us fine mechanical devices in the past, so I won't dislike what it brings us now.


----------



## ronalddheld

AWs have a "mystic" power that induces you to wear other watches less and less.


----------



## Speedy B

I love my mechanical watches, but I've owned 3 AWs








including a AW1 when it was first released. Recently got an AW6. I wear it everyday for working out in the morning and sometimes it just stays on for the day. It is nice to have as I can turn my ringer on my phone off and put it in my pocket and my watch lets me know if I get messages or calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

Thanks for everyone's 2 cents. I appreciate it. I decided to go for it. My reward points means it's free anyways so none of my hard earned cash. I got an Apple Watch SE. 

I decided you know it's a "watch" in its name but it's really a tech wearable - much like my old Garmin triathlon watch or my wife's fitbit which i wear sometimes. And like those things worn on my wrist, i will use them accordingly like when needed. I never bothered to wear those all day everyday so it ain't gonna happen with the AW either. Here's hoping!


----------



## utzelu

Jonathan T said:


> Thanks for everyone's 2 cents. I appreciate it. I decided to go for it. My reward points means it's free anyways so none of my hard earned cash. I got an Apple Watch SE.
> 
> I decided you know it's a "watch" in its name but it's really a tech wearable - much like my old Garmin triathlon watch or my wife's fitbit which i wear sometimes. And like those things worn on my wrist, i will use them accordingly like when needed. I never bothered to wear those all day everyday so it ain't gonna happen with the AW either. Here's hoping!


IMO, for us WIS to treat it as a watch, it makes a big difference to have the AOD. We do like watching the screen/dial just for the sake of it. Also, for me, it is the most versatile watch I ever had. It goes from hiking all the way to office or any other casual situations.


----------



## Pongster

N/A


----------



## SnakeMan

I have been wearing an Apple Watch on my right wrist every day since they first came out in 2015. I wear either my Sinn U2 or Sinn U1000 on my left wrist. The photo below shows what I do for work (extracting venom for medical research).
My iPhone lives in an Otterbox case on my belt, left side. Even with my hands full, I can glance at myAppleWatch and determine if an incoming call or message is Important enough to stop what I'm doing.....
50075661_338948573379458_8466797356079594696_n by Paul Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T

Well! Got my Apple watch SE gift from work few days ago in the mail and have been enjoying it. I find myself disliking any of the watch faces with the traditional analog with the smooth seconds haha. I much prefer the digital display. The solar dial face with all the cool nerdy astronomical complications like moon phase, current day length, time to civil twilight etc. has been my favourite face so far.

I’ve used it for a few workouts so far and as I suspected I don’t feel the urge to wear it all the time. In fact I haven’t worn it for more than a day as I wear my Seamaster today. 

Taking calls and messages on it has been great. Getting Siri to read aloud messages on it as I’m driving has contributed to safe no distracted driving so that is good. It’s a great tech wearable more than a watch in my eyes but there’s nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Artbrz

I bought my Apple Watch for running. It’s helpful tracking progress and playing music during a run. I stopped running over 4 years ago and I have no idea where it is…


----------



## kjc28

I use my Apple watch to track my runs and swims, and keep it on to get daily numbers for resting heart rate. Haven't worn a mechanical watch in over a year.


----------



## jason1971

I love my mechanicals, but since putting on my S4 three years ago, I've probably worn one of my mechanical watches 10 times, mostly a dress watch for formal occasions. Time to downsize my collection, I think...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I dual-wrist the AW and a conventional watch, so the AW is by definition my most worn watch, yet it steals no wrist time from my others.

Even if I wanted to use the AW as a watch, I wouldn't, since I own it mostly to display a single app that's maximized nearly constantly and occasionally switched to a modular home screen with a number of other readouts displayed. In neither case is the time as straightforward to read as on a normal watch. In fact I would like a way to replace the time display in the modular home screen with even more data and to suppress it in app screens to be less cluttered.

I am happy for those who use it as a watch though. It can be a good one I think.


----------



## Ken123

I'm a dual-wrister also. Felt weird at first but now I'm comfortable. You all know how special a real watch is, so I won't repeat. But many who pooh-pooh the AW probably don't know how extraordinary it is. I now pay for most things with the watch. I bike or swim with it and leave my phone at home. I use the jellyfish watch face which is mesmerizingly beautiful. Listen to music, answer calls, respond to texts, check heartrate/EKG...


----------



## Jonathan T

Ken123 said:


> I'm a dual-wrister also. Felt weird at first but now I'm comfortable. You all know how special a real watch is, so I won't repeat. But many who pooh-pooh the AW probably don't know how extraordinary it is. I now pay for most things with the watch. I bike or swim with it and leave my phone at home. I use the jellyfish watch face which is mesmerizingly beautiful. Listen to music, answer calls, respond to texts, check heartrate/EKG...
> View attachment 16193783


I love the jellyfish too - it’s my going to sleep watch face. My only complication is the SleepWatch app for monitoring sleep 😴


----------



## Jonathan T

2 months in with an AW and my watch collection I don’t find myself dual wristing much. If anything I’ll swap watches on my wrist more frequently during the day and I’m a little more aware of what activity I’m doing and more conscious about what watch to pair with it so to speak. This has extended to my mechanical vs mechanical watches. And not necessarily mechanical vs Apple Watch.

I do however find myself kicking myself when I go on a walk without my AW 🤣


----------



## SaMaster14

I wear my Apple Watch for some part of the day almost every day, mainly while working out.

I work the AW into the rotation for the full day probably once a week (usually Mondays). Otherwise, I wear my other more traditional timepieces and throw on the Apple Watch when I’m at the gym or otherwise working out! So it usually accompanies me in my briefcase or gym bag almost every day.


----------



## flying flynn

I love mechanical watches. However, I wear my Apple Watch most. At work I only wear the Apple Watch, It's a communication device that doesn't interupt my day. But on my time off I'll move my Apple watch over to my right wrist and wear a mechanical watch on my left. It seems like a weird thing to do, but the apple watch is so useful. It's the true tool watch that makes the day more productive.


----------



## RandM

I either run or walk every morning so I wear it over an hour every day. Once you start wearing it on a daily basis, you find it is very hard to wear anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T

My 4 month (and final) review: I've actually barely worn my Apple Watch these days. I wear at night to time sleep stats and then not even every night.

Only for scheduled runs OR on days where i intend to close all 3 rings. (calories, exercise, standing). If i know i have a chance that day to close the rings then i wear it the whole day. For any outdoor work around the house i tend to wear my AW i have found because hey those are calories burned  
Other days i'll go for my long run and wear it. then take it off to shower then throw on a mechanical watch. And that's all the wrist time the AW gets that day.

I bought 3 more watches in November and have been wearing those in rotation. So the worry that my AW would displace my other watches never materialized! Not even close.

Anyways, this will be my last review/update....but that has been my experience so far FWIW. Cheers!


----------



## New Wave Goodbye

I’m struggling with rotating mine into daily wear. My current job (railroad conductor) doesn’t allow me to have any personal electronic devices on my person while on duty. When I’m home I typically leave my Tudor on unless I’m exercising at which point I’ll put the Apple Watch on. I originally bought it while I was in management to have easy access to phone/email/text.


----------



## BarracksSi

New Wave Goodbye said:


> I’m struggling with rotating mine into daily wear. My current job (railroad conductor) doesn’t allow me to have any personal electronic devices on my person while on duty. When I’m home I typically leave my Tudor on unless I’m exercising at which point I’ll put the Apple Watch on. I originally bought it while I was in management to have easy access to phone/email/text.


The nature of the job makes a difference, doesn’t it? Over the past six years of owning my AW, it’s gone from 1. very useful all the time, 2. no personal gadgets allowed on-site, and 3. doesn’t matter but it’s kinda nice to have.


----------



## utzelu

Been without the AW or any other smartwatch for the last 3 months and wore my regular watches in rotation. I even bought another automatic for Christmas. Can't say that I miss the AW, although I am struggling to have sufficient physical exercise during the day and have to constantly check my phone not to miss the work related meetings. 

While I'd like to get another AW, I want one in stainless to get that feeling you have when wearing a quality watch. But I am having a hard time spending $700 on something with limited life span.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

utzelu said:


> While I'd like to get another AW, I want one in stainless to get that feeling you have when wearing a quality watch. But I am having a hard time spending $700 on something with limited life span.


Since I dual wrist, I wear my AW every day, and I don't mind spending on things I use constantly. When I went up to the large size this autumn to help my aging eyes read it at night, I bought the titanium version.

If I sell it in a year, I might lose a little more than if I were to sell an aluminum model, but looking at prices on Swappa, probably not a lot more and maybe even less. Once one has bought into the strangely-named "edition" models, the every-year-or-two upgrade path probably isn't ruinous. I'm guessing the Hermès models lose a good bit in a year, but I could be wrong about that - haven't seen enough sales data to know.


----------



## sgs182

jkpa said:


> I wear one on my right wrist wrist every day and swap between the actual watches for the left wrist. I use it for its fitness applications and heart monitors etc.


Same here! We have two wrists, why not wear two watches haha. Joking aside, I wear the watch to track fitness and read texts on the fly. My real watch is for admiring


----------



## Jonathan T

sgs182 said:


> Same here! We have two wrists, why not wear two watches haha. Joking aside, I wear the watch to track fitness and read texts on the fly. My real watch is for admiring


Funny i was at the IWC boutique earlier this week and the sales guy is a total watch nut. Anyways he noticed i was double wristing with the AW and he's like "that's a cool idea!". I'm like "i didn't invent it!" haha


----------



## KM_AB

I bought an Apple Watch to use while hiking and skiing. The workoutdoors app is fantastic and highly recommended for outdoor enthusiasts. I thought I’d also insert the Apple Watch into my rotation and have tried a couple different straps to change the look but I always seem to choose a mechanical watch over it. Sadly, it's now my bedside clock and only gets used for fitness.


----------



## ItnStln

ronalddheld said:


> AWs have a "mystic" power that induces you to wear other watches less and less.


I've noticed this, unfortunately.


----------



## Infringer

I have been wearing my apple watches almost exclusively for the last 4 or 5 years. Fortunately/unfortunately my company just went and made us go only to Outlook  and Outlook does not sync with Apple Mail and Calendar apps so now my Apple watch is no longer the productivity tool it used to be...

I still use it for the health apps, but I have recently started two wristing…. I think my Rolex and Omega both need to go to the Spa as they are loosing a lot of time. I am enjoying my newly renewed love of mechanical watches. Have picked up a couple Chinese 1963 chrono watches. An HKed ED63 and seagull 1963 which I think are really running sugess movements and not sea-gull movements. Next up will be a Chinese tourbillon and then will see.


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> I have been wearing my apple watches almost exclusively for the last 4 or 5 years. Fortunately/unfortunately my company just went and made us go only to Outlook  and Outlook does not sync with Apple Mail and Calendar apps so now my Apple watch is no longer the productivity tool it used to be...


I get notifications on my aw from my work's email in Outlook, and calendar notifications too.


----------



## ronenash

My Apple Watch only gets wrist time when I am running.


----------



## Infringer

ItnStln said:


> I get notifications on my aw from my work's email in Outlook, and calendar notifications too.


This is what I see…
Even though I have a meeting at 1.

I use this complication For a quick glance so I know how much time I have before my next meeting.


----------



## BarracksSi

ItnStln said:


> I get notifications on my aw from my work's email in Outlook, and calendar notifications too.





Infringer said:


> This is what I see…
> Even though I have a meeting at 1.
> 
> I use this complication For a quick glance so I know how much time I have before my next meeting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16390084


My work Outlook/etc can’t be accessed by personal devices (iOS or otherwise). And… well, I kinda like it that way.


----------



## Infringer

BarracksSi said:


> My work Outlook/etc can’t be accessed by personal devices (iOS or otherwise). And… well, I kinda like it that way.


Yea, I kind of like it that way too, but in sales you have to be able to get this stuff on the fly. And Outlook just does not cut it…


----------



## jettech

Lots of time with the Apple Watch. I try to get others into the rotation but its just easy to get from the charger and go.


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> My work Outlook/etc can’t be accessed by personal devices (iOS or otherwise). And… well, I kinda like it that way.


I actually prefer to have my work with me on devices, as I can then work from anywhere and whenever I want.


----------



## Chiane

teckel12 said:


> I got an Apple watch from work, which I immediately sold sealed unopened on eBay. Totally useless device as it requires a phone, which has a bigger screen and therefore easier to see and use. I don't understand how they've sold even one of these, other than to Apple fan-boys.
> 
> It's a terrible fitness watch too. Get a Garmin for fitness, 100x better.


wow, that’s a little dramatic. I mean if you don’t see a use, how could any other human? 

It doesn’t have to be ‘the best’ fitness tracker, just a seamless one for most people. Most people just want to track steps, or a run with distance and route, and don’t need or want a giant Garmin thing on their wrist all day like they are training for an Ironman. Some people like to see who’s calling or texting when the phone rings without pulling a big phone out of their pocket. That’s a real good look in a client meeting. People like to bring their music collection on their wrist when working out and not tethering a phone to do it.

so yeah, how did they sell even one? The only thing less rational than Apple fan boys are Apple haters.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> I actually prefer to have my work with me on devices, as I can then work from anywhere and whenever I want.


The best they can do with me is remote desktop on my MB Pro. Otherwise, I've got the luxury of being left alone when I'm off the clock.


----------



## utzelu

Chiane said:


> wow, that’s a little dramatic. I mean if you don’t see a use, how could any other human?
> 
> It doesn’t have to be ‘the best’ fitness tracker, just a seamless one for most people. Most people just want to track steps, or a run with distance and route, and don’t need or want a giant Garmin thing on their wrist all day like they are training for an Ironman. Some people like to see who’s calling or texting when the phone rings without pulling a big phone out of their pocket. That’s a real good look in a client meeting. People like to bring their music collection on their wrist when working out and not tethering a phone to do it.
> 
> so yeah, how did they sell even one? The only thing less rational than Apple fan boys are Apple haters.


Yeah. The brilliant thing AW has brought is the activity rings. Most people want to know they are doing enough for their health, without having to dig into numbers, charts, statistics etc. The number of steps means little to a person - is 5000 steps/day enough, is 10000 too much? I personally never look into the statistics Garmin Connect gives me, nor even in Apple's. As long as I close the rings, it's enough for me. I think this is why AW is such a success - it makes it very easy for most people to improve their life style without requiring a bachelor degree in health & fitness.


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> This is what I see…
> Even though I have a meeting at 1.
> 
> I use this complication For a quick glance so I know how much time I have before my next meeting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16390084


There's an outlook complication for mail and calendar but I haven't put it in that position. What’s the inner right complication? I thought seconds, but I’m not sure.


----------



## ItnStln

BarracksSi said:


> My work Outlook/etc can’t be accessed by personal devices (iOS or otherwise). And… well, I kinda like it that way.


I can't access it on my personal device either, but I have an issued device from work. That way I can go out and "forget" the phone.


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> Yea, I kind of like it that way too, but in sales you have to be able to get this stuff on the fly. And Outlook just does not cut it…


Or management, or on-call, there's a lot of reasons to have access at all times, but it can be annoying.


----------



## ItnStln

utzelu said:


> I actually prefer to have my work with me on devices, as I can then work from anywhere and whenever I want.


Plus I can prune down my inbox as I get emails and not spend 30+ minutes doing it when I get in the office.


----------



## Infringer

ItnStln said:


> There's an outlook complication for mail and calendar but I haven't put it in that position. What’s the inner right complication? I thought seconds, but I’m not sure.


I finally found that complication. You actually have to open outlook every day for it to work. Still sucks to be forced into Outlook by an incompetent IT department.


----------



## teckel12

Chiane said:


> wow, that’s a little dramatic. I mean if you don’t see a use, how could any other human?
> 
> It doesn’t have to be ‘the best’ fitness tracker, just a seamless one for most people. Most people just want to track steps, or a run with distance and route, and don’t need or want a giant Garmin thing on their wrist all day like they are training for an Ironman. Some people like to see who’s calling or texting when the phone rings without pulling a big phone out of their pocket. That’s a real good look in a client meeting. People like to bring their music collection on their wrist when working out and not tethering a phone to do it.
> 
> so yeah, how did they sell even one? The only thing less rational than Apple fan boys are Apple haters.


I hate wrist notifications. So now my pocket AND my wrist vibrate every time someone tweets? No thanks! And an apple watch is worthless as it's a touch screen and a non-sunlight display. When working out, the sweat makes a touch screen hit or miss, and in direct sunlight, you need a screen that's like the Garmin fenix where it's more visible in sunlight than inside. Just doesn't work AT ALL for me, and I can't see one use case. Anyway, sold in a hot second. These will die a horrible death like the iPod.


----------



## utzelu

ItnStln said:


> There's an outlook complication for mail and calendar but I haven't put it in that position. What’s the inner right complication? I thought seconds, but I’m not sure.


As long as you can setup your work Exchange account on your device, you should be able to synch your office calendar with the native Calendar app, which has a complication/widget available. If you’re getting your meetings on your iPhone then you should get them on your AW as well.


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> I finally found that complication. You actually have to open outlook every day for it to work. Still sucks to be forced into Outlook by an incompetent IT department.


I haven't had that problem with the Outlook complication, but opening Outlook daily is hardly a problem. The integration with Outlook is far superior to using apple's built in apps.


----------



## ItnStln

utzelu said:


> As long as you can setup your work Exchange account on your device, you should be able to synch your office calendar with the native Calendar app, which has a complication/widget available. If you’re getting your meetings on your iPhone then you should get them on your AW as well.


I have no problem with getting my Outlook notifications on my apple watch. Due to device management profiles, I'm not able to use the apple apps, which is fine with me as Outlook provides a superior experience.


----------



## Infringer

ItnStln said:


> I have no problem with getting my Outlook notifications on my apple watch. Due to device management profiles, I'm not able to use the apple apps, which is fine with me as Outlook provides a superior experience.


I do not have windows. Outlook is always inferior if you are not using windows…. I have tried it three different times. Never stayed with it longer than a week. But this is the internet and as always YMMV…


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> I do not have windows. Outlook is always inferior if you are not using windows…. I have tried it three different times. Never stayed with it longer than a week. But this is the internet and as always YMMV…


Even on non-Windows devices Outlook is far superior. This is especially true if the account is a corporate O365 account. If you truly want an inferior experience try apple's joke of a mail program. It won't even handle the account for my IT job I do on the side.


----------



## Infringer

ItnStln said:


> Even on non-Windows devices Outlook is far superior. This is especially true if the account is a corporate O365 account. If you truly want an inferior experience try apple's joke of a mail program. It won't even handle the account for my IT job I do on the side.


Outlook is not even close to a superior mail experience. If it were there would not be any alternatives left.

I mean you can’t even reply to an email and then decide you really wanted to reply to all without having to delete the email and start again, maybe in windows but I don’t use windows.. That is just basic mail stuff. Now give Outlook 4 different mail accounts and 15 gigs of mail files and do a search. Yes I have email going back to 2001 and Apple’s joke of a mail program completes my searches before I even finish typing the full search and refines it in real time as I finish typing.

The only thing that Microsoft does better is calendar sharing which I do not use. 

Like I said, YMMV… After being in various technology fields, running domains, and various flavors of Unix for 30+ years I have little use for Microsoft. They are great if you make a living in IT but that is not where I make my living.

End of Line.


----------



## ItnStln

Infringer said:


> I mean you can’t even reply to an email and then decide you really wanted to reply to all without having to delete the email and start again, maybe in windows but I don’t use windows.. That is just basic mail stuff. Now give Outlook 4 different mail accounts and 15 gigs of mail files and do a search. Yes I have email going back to 2001 and Apple’s joke of a mail program completes my searches before I even finish typing the full search and refines it in real time as I finish typing.


If you're having that problem it sounds like the problem isn't Outlook. I've used Outlook across all available platforms and it is, by far, superior to the joke of a program apple has which can't even do my Cloud email right.


----------



## bourmb

My Apple Watch 4 alerted me that my heart went into Afib while I was working remotely in a hotel. I was having some bad symptoms and landed in the ER. As a result, I’ll always have an Apple Watch on my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoxrocks222

Unfortunately I have to wear mine 5 days a week….. if I wear my nice watches at work they won’t be nice anymore


----------



## Jonathan T

bourmb said:


> My Apple Watch 4 alerted me that my heart went into Afib while I was working remotely in a hotel. I was having some bad symptoms and landed in the ER. As a result, I’ll always have an Apple Watch on my wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good enough reason in my books. Hope you are ok!


----------



## bourmb

Jonathan T said:


> That's a good enough reason in my books. Hope you are ok!


All is well now. I quickly upgraded to an Apple Watch 7 and enjoy the technology improvements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie

I tried a fitness thing a few years ago, Mrs Oogie thought they'd be a good idea. She wore it for about 18 months and I tried it for about 2. It sat on the other wrist, so it had no effect on my daily wear.

To be a contender for wrist time:

it shouldn't need to be charged more than once per month (I'm being generous here)
it shouldn't look like a freebie from a McD Happy Meal


----------



## Knoxrocks222

I wear my Apple Watch all week while I’m wiring up and fixing tornado sirens, my nice autos get rotated on the weekends.


----------



## rationaltime

Knoxrocks222 said:


> I wear my Apple Watch all week while I’m wiring up and fixing tornado sirens, my nice autos get rotated on the weekends.


Really, I hope you do a test run after completing repairs.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Knoxrocks222

Oh trust me people know when I’m working on one lol!! I make sure to turn it on every time to make sure the voltage isn’t dropping on the transformer 


rationaltime said:


> Really, I hope you do a test run after completing repairs.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## caprichin

This subject is so hard for me... Got a nice collection, and I miss them when I use the AW. But the AW is a good productivity tool and the health measures are great...

I decided to spend 15 days every couple of months with the AW and the rest with regular watches. And also use the AW for my walks and exercise.

I would love to use the double wrist approach but is too quircky for me and everyones asks about it.


----------



## JohnDr

I can see why people like the AW. I just never felt the need to buy one. I don’t need a second smartphone on my wrist. Honestly, the idea of buying one never crossed my mind, although I am using an iPhone. 

Unfortunately, I cannot wear a watch at work, so I just miss my watches and wear them before and after work.


----------



## oztech

Several hours a week and I sort of enjoy it but I still wear my others .


----------



## watchcrank_tx

caprichin said:


> I would love to use the double wrist approach but is too quircky for me and everyones asks about it.


Interesting. Have been dual-wristing for three-years, and no one has ever asked me about it. One nurse did remark that I "matched" when I had the AW on a fluorescent orange strap and on the other wrist had an orange-dial Superocean 42, but that's as close as it's come. In five or six watch conversations I've had in the wild in that time, dual-wristing was never remarked on.

Perhaps people are just being polite and pretending not to notice as they edge casually for the emergency exit.


----------



## SouthTX

dual-wrist wear here, mainly for convivence and less missed calls and text. I find No one asks about two watches 

AW for at a glance convivence (do not have to dig my phone out) and my beater (other than my solar vear) for work around the house. I usually go to one good watch for evenings and evenings out. It also depends, if I am expecting an important contact. I just do not notice phone alerts. I don't miss alerts and calls with the watch on the right wrist. 

I am cursed with the OCD accuracy bug so I lean towards GS 9F or SD for left wrist and of course the AW is spot on for accuracy.


----------



## Givemore_2day

My AW is great for the fitness side of things, but dang the constant buzzing and distractions it presented made it a no brainer to go back to a traditional watch


----------



## Knoxrocks222

I wear my Apple Watch 5 days a week to work….. I’m an RF engineer, I climb towers. It stays on the charger all weekend, and gets swapped out for one of my other watches, and put back on Monday morning.


----------



## deoreo

I still like my traditional mechanical watches, but wear the Apple watch more often.


----------



## Deadheadz1

I wear my apple watch when I am working out. Other then that I don't.


----------



## Shutterbug57

I wear my AW7 at night to track sleep and other stats. I also wear it on my right wrist when not at the office. There are lots of nice features, especially as we age. I will not, however, quit wearing my mechanical watches.


----------



## Sabresoft

I never wanted to buy an Apple Watch, because I feared that it would impact my other watches. When I retired I got an Apple Watch from my coworkers and now it dominates my wrist. My other watches get little wrist time now, and I just can’t (won’t) do the two wrist thing. The end result is that I am slowly selling off some of my watches. The battery watches are the first victims (except my Breitling Airwolf Raven which was a longtime grail). I only have a few low end mechanical watches so they’ll stay. Some of my solar powered watches will go as I have too many of them. Will probably reduce my collection from 20 down to about 10.

Today my AW battery died midday because I didn’t charge it last night, so I’ve been wearing the Airwolf most of the afternoon/evening. At one stage I did say “Hey Siri ….” to the Airwolf, but fortunately my iPhone was within earshot and reacted to the command.

The risk to other watches that Apple Watch (and other smartwatches) represents is to quartz watches, not mechanical. You can see it in the reduced selections of many medium and higher end quartz watch brands.


----------



## Arthur

I’m on my third Apple Watch and probably soon to have a fourth (Ultra). I have around 20 mid to high end mechanical watches that literally get no wrist time any more, except for times at the beach or when I rarely wear a suit or Tux. 
Like the IPhone, they are addictive!! The folks at Apple knew what they were doing,design a watch that the wearer can customize through apps, and then add features that once used “can’t be lived without”. And they keep adding more! 
For and older guy like myself, the EKG feature can be a lifesaver. A few months back, I wasn’t feeling well, a little shortness of breath and just “tired” I did a couple of 30 sec strips with the watch EKG feature. I was having quite a few PVC’s ( premature ventricular contractions). The watch was reading the strips as abnormal. I mentioned this to one of my colleagues in our Anesthesia dept who ordered a 12 lead EKG which showed exactly what my watch showed. My cardiologist friend made me wear a Holter monitor for 24 hours which showed over 9000 PVC’s . He put me on medication and it took care of the problem. So the EKG function is more than a-fib. 
Another important feature is the fall detection feature. If you are often alone, active and older, the fall detection feature can really be a lifesaver. Should you fall and are injured, it will ask you if you are OK, did you fall? It will notify your designated contact person, then your local 911. 
Because of the above two features as well as all the other conveniences on your wrist, I find it’s almost impossible to take off my wrist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3

Arthur said:


> I’m on my third Apple Watch and probably soon to have a fourth (Ultra). I have around 20 mid to high end mechanical watches that literally get no wrist time any more, except for times at the beach or when I rarely wear a suit or Tux.
> Like the IPhone, they are addictive!! The folks at Apple knew what they were doing,design a watch that the wearer can customize through apps, and then add features that once used “can’t be lived without”. And they keep adding more!
> For and older guy like myself, the EKG feature can be a lifesaver. A few months back, I wasn’t feeling well, a little shortness of breath and just “tired” I did a couple of 30 sec strips with the watch EKG feature. I was having quite a few PVC’s ( premature ventricular contractions). The watch was reading the strips as abnormal. I mentioned this to one of my colleagues in our Anesthesia dept who ordered a 12 lead EKG which showed exactly what my watch showed. My cardiologist friend made me wear a Holter monitor for 24 hours which showed over 9000 PVC’s . He put me on medication and it took care of the problem. So the EKG function is more than a-fib.
> Another important feature is the fall detection feature. If you are often alone, active and older, the fall detection feature can really be a lifesaver. Should you fall and are injured, it will ask you if you are OK, did you fall? It will notify your designated contact person, then your local 911.
> Because of the above two features as well as all the other conveniences on your wrist, I find it’s almost impossible to take off my wrist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's nice reading real world examples on the EKG and fall detection features. Thanks for sharing.

the AW is defintiley putting Life-Alert out of business.


----------



## Arthur

TraserH3 said:


> It's nice reading real world examples on the EKG and fall detection features. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> the AW is defintiley putting Life-Alert out of business.


Life alert while incredibly useful and a real lifesaver, it’s basically a “one trick pony”! Apple watches on the other hand have a great deal more utility with all the apps, and more to come. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

I wear mine daily. When I close my rings and have 15k steps, my reward is a mechanical watch. As a 65 year old guy, it really helps me set and validate health goals. Like I set a goal of 1 million steps between Oct 1 and year end. Should be doable but with holidays and travel, who knows.

Enjoy your watches!


----------



## FCC_007

For workouts on the track and walks only…mechanical otherwise.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

I’m still rolling with a Series 1 but mine usually only gets put on now for workouts or when I’m driving. I loved it at first but I’ve found that I quite enjoy being less connected.


----------



## Omega2882

I used to wear my series 5 daily until I got into mechanicals. Now I mainly put it on for a long walk or gym.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

